
WATERLOOP – The University of Waterloo Hyperloop Pod Competition Team - rocky1138
https://www.teamwaterloop.com/#welcome-to-waterloop
======
mchahn
I'm surprised there are only two seats per row. It must be smaller than it
looks in the plans. I hope it is still economical with low capacity seating.

